

Apple sued over use of iBooks name - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/06/15/apple-now-sued-over-use-of-ibooks-name/

======
michaelpinto
That's funny: I worked with Byron Preiss back in the day (my company did two
CD-ROMs for him), years before he sadly passed away in an auto accident. A bit
of history: Preiss did a great deal of book packaging relating to comic books
and science fiction. In the 80s he tried to do books on floppy discs, but his
big break came in the 90s when he launched a CD-ROM company that went public.
The company didn't do too well, but that was more of a reflection of the CD-
ROM market than Byron. After the failure of that company I recall that Byron
tried to do e-books again, but it didn't quite work. The problem wasn't his
content, but the fact that the technology wasn't quite there yet. If he were
alive I'm sure he'd be creating interactive books for the iPad.

